# "BLUTMOND" EU-Wrathbringer 5/8 Hc Drachenseele *Update*



## Michithekiller (2. Januar 2012)

Wir die Raidgilde „"BLUTMOND" vom EU Server Wrathbringer wir Bestehen jetzt etwas länger als ein Jahr und das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in der gleichen Besetzung. Wir legen größtes Augenmerk darauf dass man sich gut versteht und da passen halt keine Leute rein die nur zum Raiden auf den Ts kommen. Wir sind bis auf eine Ausnahme 18+ und eigentlich alle Berufstätig daher auch unsere Raidzeiten aber dazu später mehr. Derzeit haben wir 5/8 Hc down (Morchock, Yor´sahj, Ultraxion, Hagara und Zon´ozz) Kampfmeister Schwarzhorn steht derzeit auf dem programm und werden hoffentlich die nächsten Woche legen. Wir werden nie mit Top Gilden mithalten können, dafür Raiden wir zu wenig das muss halt klar sein. Wir haben uns auch angewöhnt das wir keine große Rotation in der Gruppe haben und auch nicht Leute wechseln um einen Boss einfacher zu legen!

Wir suchen aktuell einen Tank DK oder Dudu mit 4er Boni was optimal wäre, desweiteren suchen wir einen Priester oder eine Eule natürlich solltet ihr Drachenseele erfahrung haben und damit ist nicht LFR gemeint.

Unser Raidzeiten:
Samstag 17:00-20:00uhr
Sonntag 17:00-20:00uhr
Montag und Mittwoch 18:00-20:00uhr

Natürlich kann es man sein das man mal früher beginnt oder länger macht bzw. wenn ein Boss fast liegt aus dem „oder" ein und macht aber im Prinzip stehen die Zeiten so. Unsere Zeiten sind so gelegt das man Abends weggehen kann und nicht die halbe Nacht vor dem Pc hängt und natürlich Beruflich bedingt wäre Raiden bis in die Nacht nicht möglich unter der Woche.

Wir bieten ein gutes Gildenklima, zusammenhalt, Ts Aktivität, eine Homepage inkl. Forum. Sachen wie Gildenbank zugriff, Repkosten und alles was zum Raid gehört zahlt die Gilde ist alles selbstverständlich.

Sofern ihr Interesse an unserer Gilde habt schaut gern auf der Homepage: http://wowgilden.net...ND-WRATHBRINGER vorbei, oder hinterlasst eine Nachricht hier im Forum.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Budweisern von „BLUTMOND"


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn man man eure Raidzeiten sieht und mit dem Progress vergleicht wird klar, es muss nicht immer bis 23 oder 24 Uhr sein sondern geht auch so ganz gut. Hut ab!


----------



## Michithekiller (3. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn man man eure Raidzeiten sieht und mit dem Progress vergleicht wird klar, es muss nicht immer bis 23 oder 24 Uhr sein sondern geht auch so ganz gut. Hut ab!



Danke dir, leider isses irgendwie nicht einfacher so Leute zu finden, gibt scheinbar zu viele die am Wochenende bis 23/24uhr Raiden anstatt vor dir Tür zu gehen, für mich wäre das nichts. Wir versuchen das beste rauszuholen aber bei Try "intensiven" Bossen sind halt diese Raidzeiten schon hinderlich aber wir wollten es so und ist auch gut so.


----------



## Michithekiller (9. Januar 2012)

*push* Haraga könnte heute liegen, gestern paar gut 15-11% Wips aber man wird sehen  

p.s. Hagara am Montag um ca 19:00uhr auch down bekommen ... jetzt Zon´ozz schauen das der mal liegt.


----------



## Michithekiller (14. Januar 2012)

Kleines Update, unser YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/GuildBLUTMOND?feature=mhee natürlich fehlen noch einige Video´s aber die folgen.

Wenn heute alles nach Plan läuft sollte Zon´ozz Hc endlich liegen auch mit 3 Meeles 



p.s. ka obs als push zählt, wenn ja bitte in den oberen Beitrag hinzufügen.


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Januar 2012)

So Zon´ozz ist auch am 15.01 gefallen, wie gesagt unser Setup hat den Boss glaube unnötig schwerer gemacht, Killvideo http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee ... jetzt steht das Luftschiff aufn Plan und glaube das wird der erste richtig schwere Hc aber heute und morgen werden wir genaueres sehen.

*push*


----------



## Michithekiller (31. Januar 2012)

*push*Jetzt auch auf Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Blutmond/375654945794732


----------

